# Will there be or is there currently a vanilla AoSP rom?



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I really want to get the GS3, but not a fan of touchwiz. So is there a vanilla ICS or JB rom out or will there be? Is the locked boot loader inhibiting this?

All I see is stock roms with TW

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

Just install go launcher


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I suppose that's an option, but the software is still underlying reducing the performance of it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

cm9 is comming via kexec workaround but as of now does not have working data. for now all you will see is TW based roms untill we see an unlock/workaround that is universally accepted. Might see some cm kangs as soon as it is fully available tho.

Edit: The phone is plenty awesome in its own right so lack of current rom support really isn't that bad. As far as launchers go to change the look in the meantime nova is pretty awesome on my vzw sgs3. Runs very smooth.


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

I have to say that Apex is an amazing launcher replacement. And while yes, there is plenty of underlying software, you don't even need root to disable system apps thanks to the built in option through ICS.


----------



## CodeInVB (Jun 13, 2011)

I second the use of Nova. Runs great.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nova prime here

S3nt from xpGalaxy S3


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

1) Yes, you'll have AOSP ROM options.
2) Yes, if you must use TW for a short period of time, use another launcher. Nova Launcher (w/Nova Prime) is my recommendation but there are many other good ones as well.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Nova and install aosp apps

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Apex Pro here. No complaints at all

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------

